# How often do you get parvo vaccinations



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I've been looking at a couple different places to enroll Sasha in obedience classes as something fun for us to do together, and I noticed that they often require DHLP/Parvo vaccinations. My first question is what is DHLP? I know that's probably something basic that I should know, but my parents always took care of getting our family dog vaccinated and they just took him in whenever the vet sent the little reminder thing in the mail. My second question is how often do you get these shots? I don't think Sasha has had them. I was looking through the vet paperwork that she came with and pretty much all I saw was a wormer medicine and a rabies vaccine. I need to figure out if we're a 3 year state or a 1 year state on that too because if we're one year then she'll be due soon, but that's a whole different issue. If anyone could fill me in on this it would be great.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

AAHA guidelines

http://www.aahanet.org/publicdocuments/vaccineguidelines06revised.pdf

As an adult, if you think she has not had her basic vaccines, she should only need one...not the series of 3 that a puppy gets. The reason puppies get a series of 3 is that they don't know when the mother's immunity wears off so they they are covering all the bases.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax has had her puppy shots, 1 year booster and I will do her again after 3 years (which I think is next year). After that, I won't give her another core vaccine shot.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you very much. I will look at that document. I wish I knew more about her past so I knew what she has had and what she hasn't. I'm not a huge medicine fan for humans or animals; I think they often cause more problems than they help, but at the same time I don't want her getting sick. I had just assumed the rescue would have vaccinated her for parvo, but when I looked at her documents I didn't see it, and since I'm living in an apartment complex with other dogs I feel she probably needs it. Plus it appears that a lot of the training facilities require proof that she's had it.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

If you are unsure of her vaccine status, I would titer.


----------

